# -  ()
:   ( ,  -      )         .    ? 

!!! :Embarrassment:

----------


## jul-2000

:
58   60


62   91/1 -   
91/2  58  -

----------

!   c 51       ? :Embarrassment:  
  ,   1         ?

----------


## .

1    -    :-)
     ( )      -   Jul 62    76.

----------


## jul-2000

, 51 -    . :Big Grin:  
,  94  76   "  ,  ,   ".       .

----------

,        1 :Frown:  
   ,     :Big Grin:  
1.    58       60 ...(   76)
2.         ,  ,     J.    ,     -       .   ?
3.    76.5- 91.1  91.2-58.2       .            ,    ?
4.               ?
5.                  ?      -  ...

!!!

----------


## .

4 
,  :
1.  ,  76-   60- -   ,    62   60- -      .
2.    .
3.  -        .
4.    ,             . .
5.      -    -    .

  :     ,   -   ""   . 170            (     ,     ,   ).    ,     90  91- ( )      .

----------


## .

Jul  94   ,        :-)

----------

"  :     ,   -  ..." - ,     , . 170  :Embarrassment:        -   ...        .   -  .
   90        ,    . -      ...
 :Frown:   :Frown:  
   :       .               (..   - )      .  , - :Mad:       ?

----------


## .

-     ,   -      .
     :
       . 149   . 2 :
"2.           (     
)  (   , ,    )    :"

  :

12)    ()  ,         ,           ..."

,  . 149     :
"     ".

     . 4 . 170   ""        :

"               
  (, ),       (  ),     (, ),    ."

   ,        "",    " "   .      , , ,    . :-(
     :
  19              ,      (   , , ).

  :
           ,                   .8 . 280. (     ).
      -         090  100.

----------

. 4 . 170   ""        :

"               
  (, ),       (  ),     (, ),    ."

   :     1200$,     200$,     1200$,     200$     199900$,   200000$ -      .    ,   198,8$ ??? :Mad:

----------


## .

!             () ,   - "   , , ..."
   -  . 3 . 38 .
  , -   :
    201000$
 1000 (0,4975%)
  200000$ (99,5025%)
    200    .
 68  19  - 1 $ (  0,995 )
 26  19  - 199 $.
      199$.
, , -,     ,     ,    .

----------


## AF

"            ,         (, ),       ,   5       .     ,         (, )    ,      ,   172  . (. 4  .    29.05.2002 N 57-)"
      . -              (, ),               !? .    ,           ,       ,                  .      .  .  . .3 1  
3.            .    ,      . (        -      .) 
7.   ,              ( ).




     -   .   .              .       :Ass:

----------


## .

4AF, 
1)    ,    ( 95%   ) -    ,  .
2)    ,  AF,       .    (      ,    )      25 .

  ,         ,   ,    -     .     ,   ,  ,          .
       ,     .
       "  ",   .     ,     .
    " "  .

3)      ,   ,    ,        ,    .
  ,         ,      5%.

4)    -    . 170    ...

----------


## AF

-  .
1.       -      -            .            .
2.         .             ,         .    "  "      .  ,           ,             .
 :Wink:  
       -       ,         ,      .    .        ,     .

----------

!   - :Mad: .     -        ???
 :Smilie:   (   - ),    .       ,    "-". ,        ""  -   .  . 170    ""      ,  ,     ,      "-"  "-" :Mad:       ?

    (    AF),      .4  170  "      (, ),       ",       ( ,   ) -    ""  ,       ,  0<5% , ,  4 . 170    :Stick Out Tongue:  
      ? ,      4 . 4 .170    ""  "    () ". ..     ,   ,            . :Stick Out Tongue:  

 ,        .4 .170  "   ()  ..." :Stick Out Tongue:

----------

,     :Stick Out Tongue:  
        .  AF          ( ,         -       ,     :Stick Out Tongue:      ???),       ( ).  ,       ,   ,       :Frown:

----------


## .

,   ,     .          ,        .
   :
    ,      - . ,   ,     ,     -- .
  - ,   -   ,     1   .        .
   -   .
   -  ,  ()  ,       . 
   -   -   ,    -      .
   170-   "",    .   -   010   2,    .
       -    -        :-)

4 - AF:
1)          -     -     :-)     -   :-) 
2)      -       ,    ( , , ).
3)      - , ,       ,   ,       ,   1-    1 .  .    (     ) -      (  )   ,          . 
4)       :-)

----------


## AF

-  . 

   -  
"   -  № 03-3-06/2/1599/23-0721  28.05.01. 
    ."

 "" (     )            ,          (   - ,         )

         ,  -   -       .    .    -     .

----------


## AF

"   ""  "               
 ,         ,    .

----------


## .

AF      ,           .          .          ,       .

        (     ) ,    , , ,   -,   ,   ,     ,          .        -   : "  -   -   ".

----------


## AF

""   ,          
  ,        "    ". 
                " " ()     ,     .            . 
                     .               .
 "  -   -   ".    ,    : 
"           (, ),        ,      ,          (    ),  "

   ,                   . 2  146 
4)  ()  (, ),        ,    ()   (, ),    ()      (, )     2  146  . (. 2  .    29.05.2002 N 57-)

   . 149   . 2             ""

----------


## .

AF    -   ,     . 
  ,          -  ,        .   ,       ,     ,  ,   -    .     -    :

"           (, ),        ,      ,          (    ),  " 

  ,        .     -   .
  -     ,          !
   ,    ,        .  ,    : "  ,       ".
         . 170       .   ,     .
  -   ,     ,    -     .
 , ,     ,   .     ,    -     . ,    99 %     -   ,   (  )    .     -       .

----------


## kate$

?

----------


## .

-  6.
 %% -    ().

----------


## kate$

?

----------


## .

....    .

----------


## kate$

(    )   ?

----------


## .

,     .

----------


## kate$

.

----------


## .

.

     .

----------


## Buhg

25.09.2005 10:43 
kate$        ? 
26.09.2005 07:35 
 . ....    . 

 ...         ,    .(    .)
        .   .      .           - .       .

----------


## .

> ...         ,    .(    .)


 ...     ...    (,    ).
     ..   ?

----------

> 90        ,    . -      ...


  -   .      90    91?

----------


## .

> -   .      90    91?


     .

----------


## elenai

, ,    ?

1.      -   .
2. (     -  :     -         ?)

3.   -  ,     .
4.       (? ,  )   -      - ..    ?

----------


## .

1. ,   .
2.   , ,       .
3. ,  .      . , ,   1    170-        .
4.    " " - ,   ....     ,   ,   .

----------


## Freya

> :
>            ,                   .8 . 280. (     ).
>       -         090  100.


    .10,   8 .280   ,     ,     ..,            ..,      ..  .      .   1:                 ..    ,           ...... :Hmm:

----------


## .

*Freya*,        ?



> ..


  :Smilie:

----------

....       :Smilie: ))
    :  %    (       / 08 )
    ....    ...

----------


## 777

?    
    08 66,   ,        .

----------


## .

> .


 :  ,  %%,       .

----------

